# A MASSIVE THANK YOU!!



## Ruwaid (25/6/18)

Hi guys
Just wanted to give thanks and show my appreciation to a true gentleman and kind-hearted person... @Room Fogger!!
Last week asked Francois what the flavour profile is for the Rodeo as I want to start making my own juices...he was kind enough to offer me a batch of Rodeo AND Soho and Obsidian. All mixed, packaged and labelled for me to sample before I start my DIY journey.
Its amazing having people so willing to help and not expecting anything for all the help, efforts and time!! 
Your kindness has really helped me as I can already tell that Rodeo might not be for me although I'm yet to try it BUT the Soho is amazing Francois!!
Thank you for your time and kindness once again and may you always be blessed!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Room Fogger (25/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi guys
> Just wanted to give thanks and show my appreciation to a true gentleman and kind-hearted person... @Room Fogger!!
> Last week asked Francois what the flavour profile is for the Rodeo as I want to start making my own juices...he was kind enough to offer me a batch of Rodeo AND Soho and Obsidian. All mixed, packaged and labelled for me to sample before I start my DIY journey.
> Its amazing having people so willing to help and not expecting anything for all the help, efforts and time!!
> ...


It’s an absolute pleasure @Ruwaid , Its always nice to be able to help someone, the payback is when they enjoy it!  If you like the Soho, there is a couple of other recipies that I can suggest, I’m sure we will continue talking. Good luck on the DIY journey, there is a lot of other people also willing to share their expertise and assist, I’m sure you will soon find that out when you start to visit what did you mix thread. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------

